# NGD: USA Jackson B8



## bulb (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys,
This NGD is slightly late and I don't have a ton of pics since I am on tour and we have been focusing on preparing for that for the last week.
But here are some pics and initial thoughts on my Jackson B8.
Pics first (all but the last taken/edited by Nolly since the lighting at the practice spot was perfect and he actually had his camera with him there)



















Now as far as the guitar goes. Jackson really knocked it out of the park with this guitar. I feel like the 8 string is still a guitar that a lot of manufacturers have been trying to figure out since it is a relatively new concept and has its fair share of design challenges to figure out and overcome, but these are slowly getting figured out This B8 really is an incredible 8, the neck actually feels fast and thin, and the tone is very balanced on the instrument.

I find that the middle strings can sometimes sound weird on 8s due to their scale, but no weird tonalities or timbres on this one, and even the high strings sound good, not harsh or thin.

The pickups do their job well, though I look forward to switching them out with my sig BKP set once the 8 string set is ready. And I will most likely use this guitar to test those out since it really is a great sounding guitar and will work well as a testbed for that!

I had Jackson mod the guitar slightly by adding luminlay side dots and dunlop strap locks so that I would be able to use it live, but other than that it's dead stock. It really is one of the best 8's I have ever played, beating out even some customs, and honestly it's priced amazingly for a USA built guitar of it's caliber. 

I also saw some people wondering about the color and bridge. The bridge is a proprietary Jackson bridge which seems to function much like a hipshot and works just as well, and the color is the walnut stain, but it looks a lot lighter than I have seen it in the past, don't know exactly why but I love the color either way!

Anyways, that's all I have for now, gonna keep using this badboy on tour and for recording!


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 13, 2013)

I seriously want one. SUPER nice Jackson, they make some of my favorite guitars, their CS is sooo tempting. HNGD! Delish.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 13, 2013)

Beauty! Congrats, man! Agreed, I love the color of the finish! Enjoy!!


----------



## oniduder (Oct 13, 2013)

dat ass! i mean nice guitar man


----------



## Nag (Oct 13, 2013)

This thread is worthless without sound clips ! 

HNGD ! I just want to hear this thing.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Oct 13, 2013)

The top looks amazing !! I really want a b7 ! Have fun in your tour!!


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 13, 2013)

looks really good.
reminds me of nolly and his Vik a bit too. beautiful


----------



## JustMac (Oct 13, 2013)

Misha will there be a higher ratio of 8 string stuff on the next record? Ji kicked total arse, a real stand out track, plus you'll get to put this monster to the test 

anyway enjoy it dude!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 13, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 13, 2013)

I like the looks, but whoever bookmatched that top should be fired 

Congrats!


----------



## The Scenic View (Oct 13, 2013)

Simply gorgeous! Happy NGD! Few questions... How is the upper fret access, and how is the arm contour on the guitar? I'm used to a Schecter ATXC8 if that helps make a comparison between the two.


----------



## Rook (Oct 13, 2013)

Can we get some specifics on the neck?


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Oct 13, 2013)

Real nice looking guitar there. Simple and sexy
Looks like some real smooth upper frett access too



Rook said:


> Can we get some specifics on the neck?



I agree with rook. Give us some specs (And sound clips)


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats and hngd! Looks great man.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 13, 2013)

It was so fun taking photos of that guitar at Rams Head! She is beautiful!

You could use an action shot


----------



## rg401 (Oct 14, 2013)

awesome guitar dude!


----------



## makesexnotwar (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice guitar! Any plans to refinish it to blue?


----------



## Toxin (Oct 14, 2013)

^no need to refinish, it suits Misha's walnut stain skin color)


----------



## Carnage (Oct 14, 2013)

the top on that looks incredible


----------



## bulb (Oct 14, 2013)

Toxin said:


> ^no need to refinish, it suits Misha's walnut stain skin color)



cool racism bro


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Oct 14, 2013)

Toxin said:


> ^no need to refinish, it suits Misha's walnut stain skin color)



Technically it's amber finished. (the guitar is)

but, so I don't look like _that guy_, let me be THIS guy; LOLOL BROWN PEOPLE

Jokes and racism aside, how is it? How's it compare to your other guitars?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 14, 2013)

bulb said:


> cool racism bro



Is it though?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 14, 2013)

bulb said:


> cool racism bro



Not really racism. Just worded a bit weirdly.


----------



## bulb (Oct 15, 2013)

yeah i was being silly haha


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 15, 2013)

Considering all your talk of magical brown ears, I was assuming you were 

You going to NAMM 2014 brah?


----------



## ihunda (Oct 15, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## mniel8195 (Oct 16, 2013)

Toxin said:


> ^no need to refinish, it suits Misha's walnut stain skin color)



I read this out loud to my gf and she says, "that's not racist" and we started talking about it and she said "what race is he?" And i said, "i believe he is Indian". She replies back, "An Indian Guitarist?!?" I replied with, "now that is racist"


----------



## Rook (Oct 16, 2013)

BLAB TELL AS ABAT THA NACK PLAZ 

plaz.


----------



## haromo (Feb 28, 2014)

bulb said:


> The pickups do their job well, though I look forward to switching them out with my sig BKP set once the 8 string set is ready. And I will most likely use this guitar to test those out since it really is a great sounding guitar and will work well as a testbed for that!



Hi Misha,
How do you like the new Juggernauts in your B8?
I'm especially interested in the neck pickup positioned as it is in relation to the fretboard.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats Misha, beautiful guitar, can't wait for the sound clips, pity I didn't get to hear it at the Sydney gig but sure I will soon enough... HNGD!!!


----------



## pittbul (Mar 6, 2014)

nice axe


----------

